# Feijoas! Booze?



## philistine (30/4/14)

So I've got about a thousand feijoas about to mash themselves into my driveway over the next month and Ive been thinking of making some kinda booze out of them.
Ive had a look at a few recipes, but just wanted to put the wor dout and see if anyone here has had any experience making feijoa booze....

Im guessing it would be a feijoa 'wine' or 'cider' initially, but Im also interested in perhaps taking it a step further and turning it into a liquor... 

Anyway, if anyones had a go at it, or knows anything about it - Im all ears!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/4/14)

Briefly thought about some sort of alcoholic drink, decided to go with a feijoa spicy Indian chutney.
Now am trying to find out how to clean a burnt saucepan. :unsure:


----------



## philistine (30/4/14)

i had a friend who tried to make a feijoa jam.... he said it smelled like jizz.....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/4/14)

Mentioned a few days ago I was thinking of putting it in a porter but the smell is like a perfume, I can imagine what the jam would smell like, that's why I put heaps of spices in it.


----------



## TimT (30/4/14)

We made fejoia wine last year, you'll find a couple of recipes around. Basically mash the fejoias in a sugar/water solution - sugar/water is the base the yeast will work on, the fejoias provide a distinctive flavour and smell. Get in tannins to the wine by boiling water and adding tea. And so on. Sure you can figure the rest out 

It worked out all right; I wouldn't think fejoias would be a brilliant fruit in porters because I just don't think they'd go well with the syruppy caramelly chocolatey flavours you'd get from the rich mix of malts. They might go quite well in a lighter, fruity, ester-rich beer - a saison, maybe, or a wit.

Best leave talk of liquors for another site, sorry. Talking of spirits is a no-no here


----------



## TimT (30/4/14)

One issue you might want to consider, I think fejoias are alkaline - and yeast likes a slightly acidic environment in which to work.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/4/14)

No I couldn't imagine the feijoas in the porter, went with plums which was my original intention.


----------



## Kiwifirst (30/4/14)

I made some fejoia wine 10 years ago and have one bottle left, I was pretty good. Very dry, but a lovely colour.

I am thinking of making a Blonde Ale with fejoia and nelson Savignon hops. Probably make a 5l test batch as I am unsure about how much fejoia to start with.


----------



## Pilchard (30/4/14)

Wine or shine I reckon, plenty of sugars in them. I like fruit wines but haven't done one for a decade. Bloke at work collects all the veg and fruit off cuts and freezes them till there is enough for a batch of shine. Loved his peach and pear brandy.


----------



## barls (30/4/14)

Pilchard said:


> Wine or shine I reckon, plenty of sugars in them. I like fruit wines but haven't done one for a decade. Bloke at work collects all the veg and fruit off cuts and freezes them till there is enough for a batch of shine. Loved his peach and pear brandy.


we don't talk about that on here. Against the rules I'm afraid


----------



## Pilchard (30/4/14)

All good sorry.


----------



## Fents (1/5/14)

Vodka, soak the fejoia's in some vodka for a few weeks.


----------



## philistine (1/5/14)

Yeah I was thinking if that as a plan B but ideally I wanna ferment them into something


----------



## Gregos (1/5/14)

Aotearoa Breweries make a Feijoa beer in NZ, It is real good, check out the link.



http://www.mata.net.nz/beer_range/mata-feijoa-fruit-beer


----------

